# 7month old too skinny?



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi All,

First-time Viz owner and after checking the forums I see this is a common question and I had no concern until a few people commented saying "she could do with a bit more food" etc while taking her for a walk. 

Since I bought her home I've had her on Orijen puppy (2 cups a day currently) and just fed her the recommended amount according to the guidelines, last time she was at the vet I think she weighed around 14kg which was roughly 1month ago. Also, she has loads of treats throughout the day (beef head skin, tounges, venison, pig ears and yak chews) If anything i give her too much food! 

Ive added some photos for ref


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like she could stand to a gain a couple of lbs. If she will eat it, I would up the amount of dog food that you are feeding.
Not uncommon for this breed to go through stages of being on the thin side. They seem to grow taller, before they fill out.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

Welcome, Mudge... and to your first V!

I would have to agree with the people commenting. From the images you've provided, "she" is under weight.

Looking at all three images, "her" hip bones are too prominent. From the first and third images, her spine is also too prominent and her ribs present, all the way up to her spine. Certainly, "she" is not emaciated... just a bit too thin.

Consider, feeding "guidelines" for any food is just that. While "Orijen Puppy" looks to be a quality food (I've reviewed ingredients and feeding guide lines), I'd argue there's missing nutrition in "her" diet. "She" looks to have decent muscle development. Though, appears to be lacking adequate fat. This would be a concern to me due to possible lack of usability of fat soluble vitamins, such as vitamins A, D, E and K.

Metabolic efficiency of every animal is highly variable. There's no perfect formula for all.

My approach is to feed high quality food, semi rely on provided guidelines mostly for vitamin and mineral needs... and ultimately rely on my eye (and scale) to regulate nutrition.

If I was in your shoes, I'd augment "her" diet with an additional cup of a different, high quality (grain included) puppy food... and not change her treats.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2022)

texasred said:


> Looks like she could stand to a gain a couple of lbs. If she will eat it, I would up the amount of dog food that you are feeding.
> Not uncommon for this breed to go through stages of being on the thin side. They seem to grow taller, before they fill out.


Thanks, ill increase her food intake 



derwos said:


> Welcome, Mudge... and to your first V!
> 
> I would have to agree with the people commenting. From the images you've provided, "she" is under weight.
> 
> ...


What puppy food would you recommend that has grains included? I am just curious that a lot of the on-shelf stuff is just filled with junk and fillers. 
I used this website to find Orijen to being with AllAboutDogFood.co.uk


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

Agree with both derwos and texasred, feed her what she will eat while she’s on the slim side I never found the guidelines to be suitable for my lad. I had a similar experience with my boy who was on skinners as well as lots of the same treats you mention above. He’s now on Millies Wolfheart obedience or countryside mix after speaking to a nutritionist. I also occasionally give him pumpkin or sweet potato in kongs as well as regular peanut butter (high fat) in brain games and scrambled eggs at times with his biscuits. I also use high calorie things for training such as cheese (wish I could use chicken breast but he’s allergic). He was eating WAY over the reccomended guidelines with skinners but as said above all of their growth varies dog-dog and it isn’t linear, you’ll find she puts on weight and then will shoot up taller and longer and will then look slimmer again. He’s 13 months now and things seem to be stabilising weight and height wise. He still has all the extra bits though. They’re all different! May be a bit of trial and error til you find what works for her.


----------

